# Brasil: Our 1st woman president is here!



## Vanda

Under a pouring rain Brasil writes a new page in its history: a woman in the main chair!
 Well, Argentina has ''stolen'' us  the glory of being the 1st country in South America having a ''presidenta'' as our new one wants to be called!


----------



## sakvaka

Congratulations, Ms. Rousseff! _Too bad she's not around here at WR._


----------



## Gévy

¡Mi enhorabuena, Vandinha querida, y a todos los brasileños! ¡Ojalá sepa torear vuestra nueva dirigente y primera presidenta las adversidades y demostrar al mundo lo bien que puede gobernar una mujer! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## miguel89

Felicitaciones! Ojalá que cumpla un buen mandato, que Brasil progrese y los brasileros prosperen.


----------



## Vanda

This is what we do hope: that she shows the nation what women can do! 
Thank you all for the votes/wishes!


----------



## alacant

Wonderful news. I'm not sure that Argentina beat you, that was just a "keep it in the family" business.

I'm sure she will do very well.


----------



## Vampiro

Vanda said:


> Under a pouring rain Brasil writes a new page in its history: a woman in the main chair!
> Well, Argentina has ''stolen'' us the glory of being the 1st country in South America having a ''presidenta'' as our new one wants to be called!



La primera mujer elegida democráticamente fue chilena.
Felicitaciones, y mucha suerte para el futuro gobierno, por el bien de Brasil, un país al que quiero muchísimo (excepto a su selección de fútbol, claro está  )
_


----------



## Vanda

Uau! Não me lembrava. Agora que você disse, fiquei muito contente na época porque a América do Sul estava desembaraçando-se de velhos preconceitos e se modernizando! Torci muito por ela. Pois é, de qualquer modo, Argentina ou Chile, roubaram nossa primeira vez. Bem, até que podem, só não podem no futebol, você sabe, né?


----------



## Macunaíma

Não votei nela. Os "trabalhadores" do partido dela estão mais para a aristocracia russa pré-revolucionária; ou melhor, para a cleptoburocracia soviética, porque os aristocratas pelo menos tinham classe. Por trás da "primeira mulher" existe o que a sociedade brasileira tem de mais caduco e apodrecido. No entanto, torço para que ela faça um bom governo.


----------



## turi

Me uno a las felicitaciones, no creo que importe quien fue la primera, lo que importa es que lo haga bien y honradamente!!

Saludos, t.


----------



## Vanda

Também não, Macu. Mas eu realmente espero que ela me surpreenda para o bem, e para o bem da nação. Não por causa do partido, mas por causa de ser a primeira mulher a ser votada presidente, e num país de machistas como o nosso, você há de convir que aí, sim, temos o que comemorar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Não ha maneira de parar as mulheres. Jà começa a contar de verdade essa meia humanidade até agora calada e entebrecida. 
Que seja para bem!


----------

